# Red oak figure



## rob3232 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have seen some of this in both red and white oak. Wondering if there is a name for it?
Thanks in advance;)
Rob
PS still trying to figure out new site;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 1, 2013)

It would help a little to know where in the 'timber/log' that you milled this from?

My first guess is inclusion, but I'm just guessing here. Was the tree growing really, really close to another tree(almost to the point where it is forcing itself onto the other).....maybe?





Scott (cool no matter) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

COOL is what I call it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 1, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> It would help a little to know where in the 'timber/log' that you milled this from?
> 
> My first guess is inclusion, but I'm just guessing here. Was the tree growing really, really close to another tree(almost to the point where it is forcing itself onto the other).....maybe?
> 
> ...


Scott,
I have no idea how this tree grew or how it made it to the mill I work for. (Sorry) I am just interested in what it is. A friend of mine pointed it out to me many years ago and we always seem to talk about it when we get together. So I found a fresh piece and thought I would ask?
Thank you,
Rob


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2013)

It looks like most of the oak burl that I've seen... Lots of swirly, confused grain. It's beautiful whatever it's called!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> It looks like most of the oak burl that I've seen... Lots of swirly, confused grain. It's beautiful whatever it's called!


I was going to say the same thing Doc. It looks very much like the oak burl I milled last fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> It looks like most of the oak burl that I've seen... Lots of swirly, confused grain. It's beautiful whatever it's called!


Thanks Dave, Burly confused grain! Hope I run across some more?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 2, 2013)

We have some of it out here comes from CA, I have a set of pen blanks made from it in my store and I have been told a number of times that it is Silky Oak. But that's just what I have been told, I'm not an expert by any means.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 2, 2013)

thats a neat board you have there! Is it for sale per chance?


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> COOL is what I call it.


Thanks guys, I agree on the cool factor and burl, but I see this in the heartwood of the log and only for a couple of square inches usually. Maybe an ingrown burl? I would like to see some pictures of oak burls that look like this only because the ones I have are just wavy grain or bark pockets;(
Rob


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have an oak burl in a dry board that I will take a pic of. This is close though. I think it was a crotch though- not really sure though.


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece and I see the same figure. Thanks for posting it up my friend;)

Rob


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> That is a beautiful piece and I see the same figure. Thanks for posting it up my friend;)
> 
> Rob




Rob I should have said it is red oak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you Sir,
Hopefully,someday I will come across some wood that is so beautiful and find someone as talented as you to make something from it?? 

Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> Thank you Sir,
> Hopefully,someday I will come across some wood that is so beautiful and find someone as talented as you to make something from it??
> 
> Rob




Wood was a craigslist ad- bought the red oak-up to 20" wide for 75 cents a board ft. he hauled it from oregon. This and another box were rejects- not straight grained so they would not work in resaw and drawer sides. I have rejects tucked away all over. As far as talent- I do it for fun- these boxes look complicated but really they are not that hard. Ya just gotta say I CAN. Big Smiley here and have a good one Rob............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thinking about boxes. I really like them and have one a friend made for me. If I remember I'll post a picture tomorrow. Bussy days comming my way...
Thanks,
Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 4, 2013)

I cut a fair bit of bur oak and you will often see this swirl pattern in the crotch pieces, I really wouldn't say its burl but it's sweet anyways!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 4, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I have an oak burl in a dry board that I will take a pic of. This is close though. I think it was a crotch though- not really sure though.
> 
> View attachment 33847
> 
> View attachment 33848


Not to jack the thread.... but.... Mike did you fill the grain on that oak with something, oak is very porous and I don't see any pores... do tell


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Not to jack the thread.... but.... Mike did you fill the grain on that oak with something, oak is very porous and I don't see any pores... do tell




No barry I did not, very dense- not a bit like red oak- I have a little more that is waiting for right project. I know the front does not look right but if you sneak around to the side



 

You start to see the hint of plain ol red oak and then when you get to the back



 

It is just plain ol red oak- Home grown in Oregon. :) With pores............


----------

